# Outdoor kennel recommendations



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does anybody have recommendations for kennels setups? I dont really need help with the fencing part, just the flooring. What is the best type of flooring? I know of cement, but Im not sure if I want to pursue that option since cement is permanent. Im looking for something that is removeable in case I decide to move. Does anyone have instructions on how to build a proper sanitation system for the waste disposal in the kennel?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have seen some good setups where they build the kennels on "Decks" THis allows for the urine to go through the floor and is easy to keep clean. Also dogs are off the ground.
\

Semper FI
OFK


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

I stopped by the pound a couple of weeks ago and they have a type of expanded metal that has a hard plastic like coating on it for the floor. It sets about 6"-8" off of the concrete so waste can be flushed back to a drain in the back. Pretty cool setup but probably expensive. I've also seen 2"x 8"x16" concrete blocks used like paving bricks. If you move just pick em up and take them with you.


----------



## johnslady05 (Sep 16, 2007)

*What I did*

I was going to use cement for the bottom of my kennel too but the cement truck couldnt get to the back of my yard so this is what we did. We built a form from 2x4's a foot larger than our kennel then we nailed about 10 2x4's inside of it long ways and nailed plywood to them. Then we bought inexpensive floor tile and laid it on the plywood. It worked well. We just scoop off the  and spray off the pee.


----------



## johnslady05 (Sep 16, 2007)

johnslady05 said:


> I was going to use cement for the bottom of my kennel too but the cement truck couldnt get to the back of my yard so this is what we did. We built a form from 2x4's a foot larger than our kennel then we nailed about 10 2x4's inside of it long ways and nailed plywood to them. Then we bought inexpensive floor tile and laid it on the plywood. It worked well. We just scoop off the  and spray off the pee.


 :woof: it should work.


----------



## jormabe1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*wedding dresses wholsaler*

....................................................


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just recently put up an outdoor dog run/kennel. I bought a bunch of river rocks. Not to small but not to big. A little bigger than golf ball size. Great for making things easy for picking up waste. Wasn't to expensive to cover a 30X20 dog run with about 1-2 inches of rock.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

about to build my kennel/shelter inside the big pen/cage. already have the runner set up. will get some pics up. was going to do it this w.e but its raining


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i was thinking about making my own kennel using cattle weld wire fencing. You typically see this fence being used out in the country with woden fence post. 
has anyone used this sort of fencing before. i can geta 100 ft roll of 6ft fence for $100.00


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

well we used cement/concrete titles that you would use for outside for like a walk way or a garden... we just measured the kennels out and added couple inchs to it so the kennels would sit on it... it took a minute to make everything leveled but it was work it...


at my step dads and mothers house for their kennel flooring it also a type of title its like rubber kind of... I'll get the site for you later


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

we use durock over 2x4 framing.durock is the board you put down before you tile,its a cement board actually.comes in 3x5 and 4x8 sheets .pretty inexpensive


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have dug a trench about 4 inches deep in my dirt then I added about 2 inches of sand then I put 13x13 paving blocks on top of that. As far as urine is concerned it should drain down through the sand and into the earth, and the poop is easy to pick up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shadow7 (Apr 18, 2009)

can anyone post a pic of a good kennel... i might build 1 for my pup once she's older..


----------



## dandre77 (Jun 20, 2007)

*DIY Kennel/runner*

I believe the paving stones and maybe sand underneath would be your best option. I will be building 1 in the near future that way. I will post up a Picture once I have completed it. A friend of mine made his that way and he says its the best way. even after the urine runs off and he picks up the poop. he then goes in with a water hose and hoses it down just to get the extra urine and poop that he may have missed or didnt drain. Its also good to hose it down so it wont begin to smell in that area of the yard.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

this thread is over 3 years old... just as an fyi


----------

